# השעה, הושעה (suspend) - pronunciation



## Chazz

How are these words pronounced?

הושעה
השעה

Thanks


----------



## لنـا

הֻשְׁעָה husha'á
הִשְׁעָה hisha'á


----------



## amikama

لنـا said:


> הֻשְׁעָה husha'á
> הִשְׁעָה hisha'á


Two "a" vowels? Wouldn't it be _hush-'a, hish-'a_?


----------



## arielipi

I think he tried to address the ayin...


----------



## لنـا

amikama said:


> Two "a" vowels? Wouldn't it be _hush-'a, hish-'a_?



I wanted to highlight the ע, as arielipi has said.

I'm she not he!


----------



## amikama

لنـا said:


> I wanted to highlight the ע, as arielipi has said.


Oh, I see now. Usually ע is transcribed with ' (_geresh_) and without doubling the vowel.


----------



## origumi

amikama said:


> Oh, I see now. Usually ע is transcribed with ' (_geresh_) and without doubling the vowel.


We're again at this clumsy question of transcription. I had learned to write ` for ayin, ' for alef. Maybe we should just adopt 3 for ayin until a better way is found.

I don't see the justification to insert a vowel before ayin. Nobody speaks like that.


----------



## arielipi

no one will notice the difference. i use ' as a stop for vowel, bold for ayin, not bold - alef


----------



## لنـا

There’s a system in Arabic in which some letters that don’t have equivalents in English, are expressed in numbers (they’re written in the sticky threads in Arabic forum). If you don’t mind, I’d write them down here, if there is someone interested in using them!
א-   2
ע-   3
ח,כ-  5
ט-  6


----------



## origumi

لنـا said:


> ח,כ-  5


The issue is hypothetical and yet: if we took this system, I'd suggest writing ח as 7, pretending it sounds like Arabic ح‎ ("Yemenite 7et" as Hebrew speakers may call it). Ambiguity leads to misunderstanding.


----------



## لنـا

origumi said:


> The issue is hypothetical and yet: if we took this system, I'd suggest writing ח as 7, pretending it sounds like Arabic ح‎ ("Yemenite 7et" as Hebrew speakers may call it). Ambiguity leads to misunderstanding.



Yes! I personally pronounce it as "7et", but I've suggested "5" because the majority use the "ashkinazet khet"!


----------



## Albert Schlef

لنـا said:


> Yes! I personally pronounce it as "7et"



 Then you're probably in a minority among the Arabs. could you please check out my new question and contribute your opinion?


----------

